# Black Market Mob Build



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2008)

The little man snagged it.....sweet









Black Market Mob - 22.5
X - Fusion Velvet R 80mm Fork
FSA Impact Headset
Profile Nu Boss Cranks
Profile Splined 28T Sprocket
Sinz Pro Tugs
Easton Flatboy Pedals
Avid BB7 Brake / Lever
Atomlabs Pimplight Wheelset
Maxxiss High Rollers
Easton Havoc 50mm Stem
Answer Protaper Handlebar
Oury Grips
Spank Smoke Seatpost
Spank Tweet Tweet Saddle
KMC Chain


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

Nice mob.

Just got mine together for use at the local BMX track.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

some nice builds there


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice ride! I have a 22.5 as well. What length cranks do you have on it and how tall are you?


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

both of those, real nice!

noosa, that's interesting i think that's the first one i've seen with a non-suspension corrected 26" bmx fork. what fork is that? supercross?

the low fork will drop the bb lower, but it will also quicken the steering. probably will feel awesome. 5.75" S&M cruiser race bars, DK stem.

i race my MOB at the track occasionally, and i love it.

you seen this thread:
*Official 26" Racer thread, Poste 'em up!*
http://www.vintagebmx.com/community/index.php?showtopic=27027897


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

cmc4130 said:


> both of those, real nice!
> 
> noosa, that's interesting i think that's the first one i've seen with a non-suspension corrected 26" bmx fork. what fork is that? supercross?
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is a Supercross fork with a 392mm A2C I think. The low BB and steep head angle work well for the BMX track and the short fork and inverted stem let me get away with running the S&M cruiser bars.


----------

